# Betta fish owners ?



## mkayum (Jun 16, 2012)

I wonder anyone ever had or has betta. I'm curious because I have four of them (;


----------



## agent A (Jun 16, 2012)

my sis used to


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a crowntail that's all black. Also got a female crowntail.. not sure how much longer I'm going to keep them


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 16, 2012)

I have one gorgeous male right now


----------



## Ntsees (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice. I have them too.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 16, 2012)

Ill take a pic


----------



## mkayum (Jun 18, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Ill take a pic


yes yes please post the pictures! 

I'd love to see it!


----------



## mkayum (Jun 18, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> Just a crowntail that's all black. Also got a female crowntail.. not sure how much longer I'm going to keep them


I had been searching for a black crowntail in three different pet store! I had seen one but someone came to claim it, Darn it! I wish you lived close by my house so I'd take them off your hands. lol. Got any picture?


----------



## mkayum (Jun 19, 2012)

*This is Emanon the veiltail betta I couldn't thought of names for him so my friend suggested this name , "Emanon" It is named backward of "No name."*












*This is Unicorn the veiltail betta, I'm not sure if he has real purple or just blue. He's so beautiful and very alert most than all of my bettas.*











I also have four of them but two bettas aren't cooperating with my camera. They usually move a lot.

I'll add photos of two more bettas soon.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 20, 2012)

Hold on for pics. I have been distracted lately


----------



## Mvalenz (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw some baby bettas at the pet store. They were so cute.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 20, 2012)

Betas are so cool, i just wish they wouldn't kill each other


----------



## mkayum (Jun 21, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I saw some baby bettas at the pet store. They were so cute.


I know! I saw crowntail &amp; double tail babies. I 'd buy one but were afraid that they are so fragile so I bought Unicorn (pictured adove) instead.


----------



## mkayum (Jun 21, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Betas are so cool, i just wish they wouldn't kill each other


If they were not fighter, I'd buy 20 of them for my 30 gallon long tank. All i know is that the female bettas can live together with alot of plants. I plan to buy one. I saw a few green and white female crowntail in my local pet store.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry these are bad. He wouldnt sit still. They arent that aggressive. This little guy named Goliath lives in a 7.3 gallon with Bamboo Shrimp, Algae Eaters, and some snails


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 22, 2012)

I used to have iridescent blue crowntails and multi colored moon bettas. I named them all George for some reason nline2long:


----------



## Chivalry (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll have to see if I can get pics of mine, it's a pain because he's in a round bowl and it does weird things to the light. I really enjoy him, though. I put him in a bowl that's probably a couple of gallons, when he'd probably never been in anything bigger than 16 oz or so. He spent the whole day floating to the top and diving. Fish happiness is kind of cute.

:wub: 

Love the name, Emanon. I name everything obsessively but somehow mine is still Fish.


----------



## petoly (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got a double tail betta male who lives peacefully with 2 cory cats, 5 glo light tetras, a glass catfish, and a colony of ghost shrimp. I put the ghost shrimp in there for him to eat but he prefers to hang out with them. The ghost shrimp have in fact started spawning. I think I have found the most mellow betta ever. I also have a female but she's on her own because she's super mean.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 1, 2012)

petoly said:


> I've got a double tail betta male who lives peacefully with 2 cory cats, 5 glo light tetras, a glass catfish, and a colony of ghost shrimp. I put the ghost shrimp in there for him to eat but he prefers to hang out with them. The ghost shrimp have in fact started spawning. I think I have found the most mellow betta ever. I also have a female but she's on her own because she's super mean.


Bettas are peaceful with some fish species. Besides other bettas, paradise fish and gouramis are just a few examples that are usually not tolerated by male bettas.


----------



## petoly (Sep 1, 2012)

oh I know they are communial but usually bettas do eat ghost shrimp. This guy is a total hippy


----------



## Danny. (Sep 2, 2012)

I've kept a few. The local 99cent store sells them haha...


----------



## kotomi (Sep 4, 2012)

mkayum said:


> I wonder anyone ever had or has betta. I'm curious because I have four of them (;


I have five bettas. one is a king, one is a crowntail, the rest are veiltails. Two of mine I raised from babies (the betta babies they sell at petco). Though, now that I have done some research I'm not so thrilled about pet stores selling baby bettas... they have much greater needs for warm temps then regular bettas and are, in my opinion, too fragile to just be shoved in a little plastic bowl without a heater. A lot of the baby bettas will die without proper care. At least the two I bought are happy, grown up, and doing well.... So be careful about buying a baby betta, unless you're planning on keeping it in a tank with a heater and whatnot. I love bettas.

Anyone ever hear about the giant bettas in thailand? I want one so bad, but they are so expensive and ship from thailand, so...... I probably won't be indulging in one. Check out this site. http://www.ram91giantbettas.com/index.html


----------



## kotomi (Sep 4, 2012)

petoly said:


> oh I know they are communial but usually bettas do eat ghost shrimp. This guy is a total hippy


Really? I have never seen any of mine take down a ghost... I've kept ghosts and bettas together in a couple of tanks... do they just eat the ghost spawn or something?


----------



## petoly (Sep 13, 2012)

well my previous betta used to go crazy for live ghost shrimp. he would eat adults and babies.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 14, 2012)

i used to keep bettas and breed them i had betta falx, macrostoma's, coccina's. as well as the normal bettas. i am thinking of getting back into them real soon


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 14, 2012)

nickyp0 said:


> i used to keep bettas and breed them i had betta falx, macrostoma's, coccina's. as well as the normal bettas. i am thinking of getting back into them real soon


Your pretty good if you're successful with the macrostomas. I've heard they were difficult.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 15, 2012)

mac's are a pain to breed if you spook the male wile he is holding he will swollow them the key to breeding mac's are cool water, low PH and have tons of plants from them to hide in.here is a pic of the tank i had them in






and here is a pic of one of the babies


----------

